# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  inform@cción Producciones (Diseño Gráfico, Web y Producción Audiovisual)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Realizamos todo tipo de proyectos de comunicación para su empresa:   *Diseño Gráfico:* Brochures, Trípticos, Dípticos, Papelería, Banners, Paneles, Publicaciones, Afiches, Volantes, Avisos para Prensa, o lo que se le ocurra, impreso en papel o el material que Ud. elija.  *Proyectos de Internet:* Diseño y Programación de Websites, Comercio Electrónico (e-commerce), Banners Animados, Foros, o lo que tenga en la cabeza, para subirlo a la red.  *Producción Audiovisual:* Hacemos videos de todo tipo. Institucionales, Documentales, Instruccionales, Comerciales, Programas, etc, para que los difunda en radio o televisión.  
Le garantizamos un buen servicio, calidad en el producto final y puntualidad de entrega. Nuestros precios también cuidan el bolsillo, por lo lo que lo asesoramos para que invierta su dinero de la mejor manera, ya sea con un gran presupuesto o un presupuesto ajustado. 
Además contamos con amplio archivo de fotos y videos de agricultura de muy buena calidad, para ayudarlos a realizar sus proyectos de manera rápida y eficiente, sin descuidar la calidad de su producto final. 
Pueden llamarnos al (511) 241-4422 / 241-5192, o escribirnos a las siguientes direcciones de correo electrónico: producciones.inform@ccion.com.pe ó bc.inform@ccion.com.pe 
En 5 minutos sabrá si podemos ayudarlo.  *PD:* En este tema voy a ir subiendo algunos trabajos que realizamos para que puedan ver lo que hacemos... esperamos que les guste. 
¡Agrofórum.pe también lo hicimos nosotros!  :Cool: Temas similares: Inform@cción considera que Arequipa debe reconvertir sus pasturas a cultivos de uva blanca de exportación Seminario de Fitopatología organizado por inform@cción (1 y 2 de febrero, 2012) Artículo: Agroexportaciones crecerán 20% en próximos cinco años, prevé Inform@cción Uva de mesa: Perú y Sudáfrica con mejores producciones, Brasil tiene una baja cercana al 30% Revista inform@cción AGRARIA: "La publicación de la agricultura peruana"

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Este es un trabajo reciente que realizamos para el *I Curso Internacional de Cultivo y Comercialización de Cítricos.* 
Aún faltan diseñar algunas piezas más para el evento, que se realizará los días 16 y 17 de marzo, en el Auditorio Principal de la UNALM. 
Al finalizar el evento subiré todo lo que diseñamos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Este es el diseño de la última edición de la revista de inform@cción: *AGRARIA*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Las demás páginas.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Este es un brochure (tríptico) que le hicimos al taller de mecánica automotriz: SPORTWAGEN.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Este es un video que realizamos con el apoyo de INTERBANK, para promocionar el negocio de la uva de mesa del Perú a nivel internacional.    
Más adelante subo unos videos que tengo sobre Pisco y Cítricos peruanos. 
Saludos

----------


## gpacheco

Esta es la web que diseñamos para promocionar el *X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa*, a realizarse los días *18 y 19 de agosto* de este año. 
Para los que quieran ver la web o informarse sobre el evento, les dejo el link con la dirección de la página: *www.siuva.pe* 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Este es otro de los videos realizados por *inform@cción Producciones*, gracias al apoyo de INTERBANK, para promocionar el negocio de los cítricos peruanos a nivel internacional.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Este es el último de los tres videos que hicimos en *inform@cción Producciones* para Interbank, con el objetivo de promocionar el negocio del Pisco peruano a nivel internacional.

----------

